# bis, shoulders



## rdrnation (Feb 29, 2008)

i workout biceps the same day as shoulders. does it matter which muscle i do first? thanks


----------



## rammstein913 (Feb 29, 2008)

rdrnation said:


> i workout biceps the same day as shoulders. does it matter which muscle i do first? thanks



I would do biceps first since I get more tired doing those, but that is just me.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 29, 2008)

if you are asking questions like that, you probably shouldn't have a "shoulder day."  You should probably be focusing on large compound exercises and developing a base level of strength and fitness.


----------



## Elson (Feb 29, 2008)

think you should read the stickies


----------



## rdrnation (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks so much for your help elson. great unique ansewer!


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 1, 2008)

you should really be working shoulders with chest and triceps, (push) and biceps with back, (pull).

But if ou are going to work shoulders and biceps in the same day, it doesnt reall matter which one you do first because they dont get worked with each other. but i would do shoulders first because you should be doing more weight on shoulders so will need more energy.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2008)

rdrnation said:


> thanks so much for your help elson. great unique ansewer!



If you read them already you shouldn't be asking questions like this, if you haven't read them yet then it's good advice.

Either way you should read them.


----------



## rdrnation (Mar 1, 2008)

i read them and it dosent say!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2008)

rdrnation said:


> i read them and it dosent say!



Designing Split Routines by Cowpimp:

_
*2 day split examples*:
Upper - Lower

(Full Body Push - Pull) Quads, Chest, Anterior & Lateral Delts, Triceps, Abs - Hamstrings, Back, Posterior Delts, Biceps, Abs

*3 day split examples*:
Week A: Upper - Lower - Upper / Week B: Lower - Upper - Lower

(Push - Pull - Legs) Chest, Anterior & Lateral Delts, Triceps - Back, Posterior Delts,  Biceps - Legs, Calves, Abs

(Upper Horizontal - Upper Vertical - Legs) Chest, Back Thickness, Biceps - Back Width, Anterior & Lateral Delts, Triceps - Legs, Calves, Abs

*4 day split examples*:
Lower - Upper - Lower - Upper

Chest - Back - Legs - Delts, Arms, Abs

Week A: Push - Pull - Legs - Push / Week B: Pull - Legs - Push - Pull / Week C: Legs - Push - Pull - Legs

_


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 1, 2008)

me personaly i like to work parts of my shoulder on diffrent days. i find on my days that i work chest and tris. my frontal head gets much more of a work out. then on back days my medial and rear head of the delt get a better work out. break it down for better growth. well at least that is what i do and it works for me.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 1, 2008)

Retardation,

Do compounds first. Superset front and back of arms at the end on upper day

Do a lower day where you work your legs and do a whack off suck your tits superset at the end. I know! I know! Tits are upper but just try it.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 4, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> you should really be working shoulders with chest and triceps, (push) and biceps with back, (pull).
> 
> But if ou are going to work shoulders and biceps in the same day, it doesnt reall matter which one you do first because they dont get worked with each other. but i would do shoulders first because you should be doing more weight on shoulders so will need more energy.



u dont have 2...
right now i do
chest/lateral work
back
off
legs
shoulders/arms
off
off

on off days  i do like circuit training/cardio/hiit etc.


----------

